# Feedback on a breeder...



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

If Tiny Poodles does not reply, PM her!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> If Tiny Poodles does not reply, PM her!!!


haha I just saw this - all she has to do is search my previous posts to hear all about how fantastic I think Dalin Poodles are!

Have had two, and am waiting for her to pick out my perfect third!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

talked about her a lot in this thread -
http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodl...242-recommended-toy-breeders-fl-nyc-area.html


----------

